# Thieves Targeting Camera Gear at Pan Am Games Venues



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 14, 2015)

```
It appears camera gear continues to be a target for thieves. The Pan Am games opened this past weekend in Toronto, Ontario, Canada and there have already been 4 reports of stolen gear.</p>
<p>If you’re out shooting any of the events around Ontario, take extra care with your gear.</p>
<p>From CP24:</p>
<blockquote><p>Police services from across the GTA are investigating a spate of thefts of expensive camera equipment from professional photographers here to document the 2015 Pan Am Games.</p>
<p>Since the Games began on July 10, photographers have had cameras or lenses go missing in four separate instances, according to a memo sent out to media outlets on Monday.</p>
<p>Towards the end of the Games’ opening ceremony on Friday, photographer Gary Hershorn was sitting in an aisle seat in section 117 of the Rogers Centre, a designated photo position, packing up his things.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.cp24.com/news/thieves-targeting-camera-gear-at-pan-am-games-venues-1.2467332" target="_blank">Read the complete story</a></p></blockquote>
<p>image credit // <a href="http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/54588707" target="_blank">DPReview</a> / <a class="profileLink" href="http://www.dpreview.com/members/8209386103">Joe Ogiba</a></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2015)

This is always sad to read. Both Nikon and Canon gear being stolen.

Since there is no mention of anyone stealing Sony gear, there is a potential solution, get gear that thieves don't want.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 14, 2015)

Truly disappointing that fellow photographers are the likely suspects. To steal the tools someone uses to make a living is pretty damn low...


----------



## Tinky (Jul 14, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> This is always sad to read. Both Nikon and Canon gear being stolen.
> 
> Since there is no mention of anyone stealing Sony gear, there is a potential solution, get gear that thieves don't want.



Or maybe the pros just aren't using Sony gear in much the same way that the pros didn't widely use Minolta gear (despite them arguably making the most innovative cameras)

I doubt very much that your average smack head cares who is using what so long as they can get a days fix from what they've pilfered.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 14, 2015)

brad-man said:


> Truly disappointing that fellow photographers are the likely suspects. To steal the tools someone uses to make a living is pretty damn low...


I wonder if the thieves are forging press credentials / photographer credentials to get in...... this same thing seems to be happening at every major event..... I don't think it is a crime of opportunity, I think it has become a business model for someone....


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 14, 2015)

> Hershorn said he believes someone climbing the steps up the aisle he was sitting next to grabbed his camera, a 400mm telephoto lens, and the monopod attached to it.
> 
> “All they would have had to do is reach out with their left hand to grab the monopod and keep walking. They wouldn’t even have had to break stride, it was that simple to take.”



I have to say that there is something a little bizarre about his story. You don't just put your hand out to grab a camera with 400 f/2.8 ii attached and keep walking (and for many the left hand is the weaker hand). It isn't quite that light, and the seat aisles are often quite narrow.

Having said that, I cover quite a few int. sporting events and it always amazes me how lax some are with their gear. I think the worse offenders are those that do not own the equipment but are using their company's equipment.

I own my stuff and guard it all like a hawk, I even carry the whole stuff into the toilets!

It is true though that theft and such events, even at press conferences of things such as mobiles etc is very, very common.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 14, 2015)

Sad to hear about such obviously planned theft. 



dilbert said:


> When gear is expensive and it is hard to make a buck this is the cheapest and easiest way to get an upgrade.


dilbert, do you really think that those thieves are looking for an upgrade? :
Maybe the people buying from them do...


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 14, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Sad to hear about such obviously planned theft.
> ...


But isn't it that way with every stolen good? (low resale value)
Of course the thief needs a "market" for what he steals, because most of them don't want to collect camera gear or cars or else. But if they are not "specialized" quite often they don't even know what they can get for it. 
So at least getting *some *money for it seems the goal for them who do that.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 14, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Sad to hear about such obviously planned theft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I think what dilbert is trying to say is quite right. If it is a fellow photographer that took it then it could well be for his or her own upgrade (rather than to sell on).

But as I mentioned in my earlier post:

1) It is not possible to walk by and "without breaking stride" pick up a body attached to a 400 f/2.8 ii on a monopod with your left hand when the lens etc is partially under your seat. All that is heavy! It is also often quite difficult to get the whole thing out without hitting the seat in front or the seat its under, and if you did hit something it would make noise. I just don't believe it.

2) Sounds like he was in a media-only section of the seating (or possibly a VIP section) but these areas tend to have additional checks of the badges of those entering. And there would be others sitting there, not the best time to nick a body-great white combo attached to a monopod.

3) If you are strong enough to pick up a camera and heavy lens like that with your left hand, others will notice. Plus you can't just disappear, it is quite a bit of kit to carry around. I know as that is exactly what I lug around when I am shooting an event.

Not saying the bloke is lying but something does not add up. Just a body on its own - sure, a lens left unattended - sure, but as described I have my doubts.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2015)

http://petapixel.com/2015/07/09/photographer-recovers-15k-in-stolen-gear-thanks-to-exif-copyright-info/


----------



## VeloDramatic (Jul 14, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Sad to hear about such obviously planned theft.
> ...




Gary Hershorn is one of the best sports photographers in the world. My brother, who's a long term staff shooter at a Toronto paper (and undoubtedly shooting the Games too) has always sung his praises. You can take what he says to the bank.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 14, 2015)

This is one of the disadvantages of taking a lot of equipment with you on a shoot. Unless you can physically carry it, you will have to put it down sometime. Chances are that the photographer is not taking photographs of the equipment but looking at something else. That is ripe for a little five-fingered discount. 

Depending on the area, the cost of our equipment may be more than a person can earn in an entire year. 

Just like you can "hire" people to "watch" your car in cities like DC, I wonder if at these events you can "hire" someone to "watch" your gear so that "something" does not happen to it. :-\


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 14, 2015)

VeloDramatic said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



I am not questioning his photographic skills (that has nothing to do with this), I am questioning the story. They are two very different things. I outlined my thoughts earlier. Something does not add up.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 14, 2015)

I thought there was no more market for dSLRs!?!


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 14, 2015)

Given how hard it is to get a credential, getting a second for a gear minder doesn't seem to work out too much. It may come down to a large trolley bag with everything in it, and a few Arca mounts to hold gear within easy reach.


----------



## michaeljthompson (Jul 14, 2015)

Was anyone else struck by the amount of beautiful white glass in that cover picture? Very rough math there was well over $1m sitting on just the shelves that could be seen. Amazing.


----------



## candyman (Jul 14, 2015)

VeloDramatic said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...


Interesting expression. These days there are not many people that trust the bank. Started in 2008... :


----------



## tpatana (Jul 14, 2015)

The story is probably right, although I'm not happy that he's suspecting other photogs without evidence. I'd like to think we are all honest enough not to steal from others, but I guess there's always people who take advantage when they can.

As for picking up the stuff, if you're carrying ok-to-pro level gear already, and just act like you're picking up your other body+lens to go shoot somewhere else, probably nobody around would notice unless someone there really knew the gear belonged to certain person, and know that the certain person didn't have assistant to bring him his gear.


----------



## VeloDramatic (Jul 15, 2015)

candyman said:


> Interesting expression. These days there are not many people that trust the bank. Started in 2008... :



I'm definitely with you on not trusting the big banks ;-). But you're misinterpreting the expression. It means that the "thing" in question has real value (like money)... that you could take to the bank. 

Hershorn has seen it all. From the NPPA

_Hershorn, who recently returned from Russia where he coordinated Reuters' coverage of the Sochi Games, is without question one of the world's leading sports photojournalists. He has covered 16 Olympics, more than 10 MLB World's Series championships, 24 Masters Golf tournaments in Augusta, 23 Academy Awards ceremonies, and every Super Bowl since 1990._


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank-you for the story.

I was first reading this yesterday while sitting in Toronto-Pearson Airport on a reroute from Montreal. I carefully nudged my bags of camera gear closer to me.

Once again, thank-you for the story....


(was returning after shooting a motorsports event in Mont-Tremblant)


----------



## Tinky (Jul 15, 2015)

I had a friend who was sat in a train station, bag at his feet, camera and a couple of lenses, reading a newspaper, train gets called, goes to pick up bag, gone....

They are everywhere and it only takes a back turned for a second.

Its a reason I miss shooting primarily with eng gear... too heavy to discreetly lift, your average heroin addict (glasgopws main drug of choice) is too weak, and the gear is so specialist that it's effectively worthless to your average junkie.. pawn shops wouldn't take it, and the very few dealers that deal in used broadcast gear are very scrupulous and maintain lists of stolen gear.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 15, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> I thought there was no more market for dSLRs!?!



I believe you thought wrong.


----------

